

Test Post - Please Do Not Apply - rlmw
http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4924424&trk=jobs_biz_prem_srch

======
hackmiester
Amusing, maybe, but not Hacker Newsworthy in my opinion.

